# 2BR flat rental share



## Vanja_os (Mar 10, 2015)

Dear ladies,

I am looking for a girl who would rent a nice 2BR flat with me. I am interested in Sheik Zayed Rd Trade Centre area as well as Business/Executive Bay. Flats prices are from 110k to 130k so I am looking for someone who could share this cost with me + utilities and initial commissions, security deposits etc. I am a 27 years old professional girl from Croatia working for an Australian information technology company opposite to DIFC. I have international work experience and I am very friendly. If you would like to settle down in Dubai, please pm.
Looking forward to hearing from you
Vanja


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

Vanja_os said:


> Dear ladies,
> 
> I am looking for a girl who would rent a nice 2BR flat with me. I am interested in Sheik Zayed Rd Trade Centre area as well as Business/Executive Bay. Flats prices are from 110k to 130k so I am looking for someone who could share this cost with me + utilities and initial commissions, security deposits etc. I am a 27 years old professional girl from Croatia working for an *Australian information technology company opposite to DIFC*. I have international work experience and I am very friendly. If you would like to settle down in Dubai, please pm.
> Looking forward to hearing from you
> Vanja


That's oddly descriptive


----------



## k_x (Mar 5, 2015)

Hi Vanja

Please private message me!


----------



## Vanja_os (Mar 10, 2015)

Hello there, I cannot pm you... Can you try writing me?


----------



## k_x (Mar 5, 2015)

Not sure why it's not working! But wanted to say I am moving over next month, looking for something temporarily for the first six months as I don't want to sign up for a year. Is this something you would be interested in considering?


----------



## Vanja_os (Mar 10, 2015)

No, I am looking for someone who would stay with me for at least a year. I also came this month and I understand you,but I want to settle in my "own" place rather then renting rooms per month with no comfort and security.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Hi Vanja,

You may want to look at the Al Kawakeb apartments on the DIFC side of Sheikh Zayed, but up towards the Dusit Thani hotel. They're currently advertising a 2-bedroom for 95K in 4 cheques. 

As for finding a flatmate, it may be easier to first find the place and take it, then advertise the room.


----------



## Vanja_os (Mar 10, 2015)

Thanks TallyHo, I will definitely check there. About the other thing, I look for a partnership in renting, I dont want to just rent a room to anyone. I want this person to be involved in choosing the flat and other things.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

I told her it would only be for a year but unfortunately my wife won't let me!!


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

there needs to be 5 posts before the PM facility is activated.
Stay safe!


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Here's their website:

Al Kawakeb Property Management | Unrivalled diversity in the local real estate market with an independent personal leasing and management service

Apartments are older, among the first built on Sheikh Zayed, but in good condition and are larger than many newer buildings. The only downside is that there's no pool. It's professionally managed buildings so they're fair with their tenants and all rent increases are in line with RERA regulations. 



Vanja_os said:


> Thanks TallyHo, I will definitely check there. About the other thing, I look for a partnership in renting, I dont want to just rent a room to anyone. I want this person to be involved in choosing the flat and other things.


----------



## Vanja_os (Mar 10, 2015)

I sent them an e-mail in the morning. No reply. Also, website doesn`t provide many info. If they write me back I ll maybe go and check.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

You're new to this town.

Real estate doesn't work with an attitude like that.

Put it this way, they don't care about you. You have to care about them. You have to chase after them. You have to go in person and ask if there are available apartments. Yes, it's your money and they should be the ones running after you, but that's the way the market operates here.



Vanja_os said:


> I sent them an e-mail in the morning. No reply. Also, website doesn`t provide many info. If they write me back I ll maybe go and check.


----------



## Byja (Mar 3, 2013)

TallyHo said:


> It's professionally managed buildings so they're fair with their tenants and all rent increases are in line with RERA regulations.


I thought RERA regulations do not apply to DIFC properties?


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

It's not a DIFC property. 

Most if not all buildings on Sheikh Zayed aren't. 



Byja said:


> I thought RERA regulations do not apply to DIFC properties?


----------

